# Eigenes Webhosting Konzept im kleinen Kreis - Rechtliche Unterlagen?



## mk3 (1. Nov. 2009)

Guten Morgen / Mittag,

im Moment bin ich Hoster für einige kleine Unternehmen und möchte mein Angebot nun ausweiten. Allerdings benötige ich dafür Unterlagen, wie AGB, etc. Da ich selber nicht Anwalt oder ähnliches gewesen bin, kann ich selber keine solchen Texte verfassen und benötige Hilfe.

Genau genommen steht gerade eine Übernahme meines Unternehmens durch ein anderes auf dem Plan. Da wurde ich gefragt ob ich das nicht übernehmen könnte.

Weiss jemand wo man solche Unterlagen herbekommt? Gibt es vielleicht vordrucke oder frei verwendbare Texte? Ich benötige ja soetwas wie einen Vertrag.


----------



## Till (1. Nov. 2009)

Ich denke bei sowas solltest Du auf jeden Fall einen Anwalt befragen. Denn nur Anwälte haften im Falle eines Falles für Auskünfte, die sie erteilen.


----------



## mk3 (3. Nov. 2009)

Zitat von Till:


> Ich denke bei sowas solltest Du auf jeden Fall einen Anwalt befragen. Denn nur Anwälte haften im Falle eines Falles für Auskünfte, die sie erteilen.


Okay, das hab ich mir fast gedacht.
Danke für die Antwort


----------

